# Anyone go Private for ovulation monitoring/induction?



## photographerlady (Aug 18, 2012)

So due to start clomid this week but not impressed that I was just handed clomid and told to come back in Feb. I get two blood tests and that's it. Has anyone tried a fertility clinc for clomid? I've estimated it's £600 a cycle, no small change but seems the do scans, tests etc and its everything  I'm not getting now. I am so fed up going to the same NHS consultant over a year, 2 real appointments with 1 being his assistant and do many wrong answers. I hate to go private just for the sake of going private but I am at a lose on what to do.


----------



## Cleohegarty (Jul 18, 2012)

i think it depends on who you get at the hospital maybe you could try a different hospital with a different consultant that may help


----------



## photographerlady (Aug 18, 2012)

I might ask my GP if I can go elsewhere. I mean my consultant is just some stranger I see every 4 months. Just wish they wouldn't have rushed us so much at the last appointment and not explain clomid at all.


----------



## eur8ssg (May 20, 2011)

Hi I did about 8 months all in all on Clomid through Nhs consultant was vert good and regularily did scanto check when ovulation would occur. I had a positive pregnancy on my first month of Clomid, but resulted in a miscarriage at about 9 weeks. So I went back on the Clomid. It never worked again, so we decided to go private as I have pcos ovaries. So had one round of the fsh injections which is the hormone to make you ovulate so stronger than Clomid. It's worked first time round and cost in the region of £700. So of your going private it's worth spending your money on this rather than Clomid. As they scan weekly and tell you when there is a follicle and give you a trigger injection to release the follicle and tell you to go away and try so its very specific.

Anyway good luck hope all goes well. I have my 7 week scan on Wednesday just praying everyday I make it to the safe zone of 12 weeks!


----------



## kellyloup (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi, I've had 6 cycles of Clomifene and not one offer of a scan/blood test.... has anyone had this? We're seeing gynae in few weeks so would be good to be prepared and argue my case a little as we've been pretty dismissed up until now...

Thanks


----------

